# Day 33 and starting to get figity



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm on day 33 and starting to feel better, depression is gone, BMs are a little better and just feeling better in general. However, the last few times I was listening to the CDs some of my muscles are getting figety about 2/3 the way through the session and I have to stretch them to get them to calm down. Marilyn, if you recall I am the one who is listening to the CDs in the morning and at bed time and happens both times I listen. Is my sub-con trying to fight back or what. Have you heard of this before?Any new info on the Smoking Cessation CDs?Thanks AlotRobby


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Robby,Glad you are getting some improvement! That's great and thank you for sharing your progress as it encourages others.As far as the fidgety muscles thing, I have not heard of that being connected to the program - your best bet would be to contact Mike about that - you can go on the contact page of the ibscds.com website or email him and he will be better able to help you with this.As far as the smoking cessation CDs, I think Mike is currently in the process of recording those and as soon as I have word of the program's release to the public, I will post it here as we have had a few inquiries - you may also want to ask Mike when he thinks they will be ready if you contact him.All the best to you - and hope you find your answers - Take care.


----------

